# chilli



## moikel (Feb 4, 2012)

My local Sicilian greengrocer had a spare box of chilli that somebody ordered but didnt pick up.I got 3kg for $20,given they are as high as $25 a kg at moment,I did well. So I  figured Id smoke them.Threaded them on wire hung them in MES .Set it at 45c  = to a real hot summers day here. I will dry them at that for however long then fire up AMZPS over mesquite for a while, for sort of a TexMex feel. They are about medium on the heat scale,size of my index finger. I do wish at times like this I had a bigger smoker


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my those are beautiful!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

I wish I could get some of those.


----------



## moikel (Feb 4, 2012)

Chilli doesnt get named here except the obvious stuff we got from you guys,halepeno,habanero & the Thai stuff,birdseye & scuds.You can go to the big wholesale market & some Maltese or Italian market gardener will have some variety that you have never seen before Not available in supermarkets..Been growing it all his life from seeds his Dad or Grand dad snuck out here sewed into the lining of his jacket to get around our quarantine laws back in the day.

Doesnt have a name its just chilli,he grows maybe one row,brings a couple boxes to the market with the rest of his stuff in season.You can try looking it up in the books but more than likely its some heirloom variety from some village in Calabria or Sicily.

Season will be in full swing soon I will try & get a few other old school ones to dry & smoke.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks good they will do a great salsa.


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2012)

Put them back on racks,AMZPS loaded with mesquite ,love that thing.. MES used like a dehydrator first. I am not 100% that they are going to dry evenly.


----------



## moikel (Feb 8, 2012)

The ones in the bowl made the first draft then ones on the bench I had to put back in.The didnt dry uniformly,suppose it depends how close to heat source they were. No mesquite grows here so flavours a bit new,pretty good match. I figure I will grind some & keep some whole. In a deluded moment I thought I  could sort of string them together all fancy,I will bag them instead.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.I do wonder what 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
other chilli is at the market.These guys a bit more forgiving than a lot of the Asian small chilli.


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2012)

Got another box of chilli,about 4kg at $9 per. Locally grown ,midsize,medium heat.Habaneros in the market now but still have frozen. Last batch was a big success ,mesquite the ideal wood.I think Im doing something Tex-Mex  but have not been to in that part of the world ,yet.I have so many I didnt string them just laid them on the racks.Will get them 75% dry then smoke them with AMZPS. to finish them off.


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2012)

Full load  in MES,had about 6 hours at 60c going to need  at least another 12 before I  add the smoke.Over bought as usual have enough for 2 full loads. Lot of our chilli is Asian so searing hot small Thai Malaysian stuff.Not really suited to drying or smoking, also 2x price. This is a very Asian town


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 16, 2012)

Your first ones look great! Wow you definitely have a full load there! Good luck and let us know how they turn out


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2012)

Upgrade heat rating
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  this last batch is hot.Relayed them from oven to MES to get the whole 4kg done over mesquite. Pretty happy with how they turned out.Mixed them with batch one as food parcel for smoker friends. I had to use oven as well to get it done so I  can get one the sheep milks cheese project.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 17, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Upgrade heat rating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look hot are they dry ? if they are totally dry you must grind few to powder.  it will give you a smoky hot chili powder. good for cocking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 17, 2012)

They look good...but hot! Nice job!


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2012)

Dry enough to snap in half straight out of smoker but then they take a bit of humidity back in.I will grind a few ,outside with the right wind later.


----------

